# S. Spilopleura (ruby Red Spilo) Pics And Video



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here he is after a month of having him.
I treated his tail rot with pimafix/melafix for the first 10 days or so...
(His tail was rotted down to a 'nub')

He eats shrimp and tilapia at 1-2 times per day... has really filled out and now in great shape.

Chickie is poking her head around the corner of the tank to get him to "tilt" so you can see his coloration in the camera.
The photo is not very good quality, there's a lot of background reflections on the glass.
I will attempt a better shot at night when the room is dark.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Thats a beauty you got there P-man!...Can't knock pedro's business, pretty nice of him to send you a replacement for free.

I have a BDR I got from AS around the same time you got your RR spilo. I'm trying to get a picture of it, but its not cooperating


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks man!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Colors look good to me, I can imagine how nice the original one was


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice colors, good job on getting him to lean side to side.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice spilo bro!!!.

Cheers.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Thats one hell of a looker,







the first one must have been blinding.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking good p-man, lots of colors going on there!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks guys...
It's hard to really see the vividness of his colors because of the glare of the lighting...
At 0:03 you get just a split second glimpse of the red and yellow.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

looks good.... the black sand looks good with it too...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Thanks man.









(This spilo ain't no punk bitch...)


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

looks just like mine. i have the same sand as u and a black backround. i just got mine on pellets a couple of weeks ago. i def see a color dif since i got him on the pellets.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

rob51821 said:


> looks just like mine. i have the same sand as u and a black backround. i just got mine on pellets a couple of weeks ago. i def see a color dif since i got him on the pellets.


color enhancing pellets? do u really see a change in color ? i was thinking about getting some


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

yea i tried the floating kind first and that didnt work so i tried a massivore delite pellet bcuz it sinks. he ate it right away. now everytime i go near the tank he swims up and down hoping to get fed. ive also been soaking the pellets with vitachem.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks great !!
I think you've made an excellent choice in picking up a RR Spilo.









Looking forward to seeing more pictures of this little guy !!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks and personality? Man P you lucked out brother!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

:laugh:


----------

